# pedal train case mod a la Deano



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

pedal train case mod a la Deano


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, what are the allen keys for?


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Ok, what are the allen keys for?


there for the floyd rose

the mod is that and the in and out puts for the cables


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hahaha, nice! I don't use a Floyd, so I never have to bother with those pesky Allen keys, but the in/out jacks are a good idea. I might add a set to mine, though I think I might drill them through the bars holding the slats in place so they're on the side of the board.


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> hahaha, nice! I don't use a Floyd, so I never have to bother with those pesky Allen keys, but the in/out jacks are a good idea. I might add a set to mine, though I think I might drill them through the bars holding the slats in place so they're on the side of the board.


yes
i love the floyd

the connection parts are from the sorce
2 X 8 bucks
there held in place with silicone caulking


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Can you show us the underside? Want to add something similar to my board - you said you got it from The Source?


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

Peter said:


> Can you show us the underside? Want to add something similar to my board - you said you got it from The Source?


it's caulked in 3 places
for when it's cured
it will be solid

The Source part number 2740887

GOLD-PLATED 6.35MM (1/4") MONO/ STEREO PHONE JACK COUPLER | Cable Adapters | Ratings & Reviews | TheSource.ca


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Why not just get threaded jacks? Then u would not have had to use the silicone.


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

k tone said:


> Why not just get threaded jacks? Then u would not have had to use the silicone.


very true
that's just the direction i went


----------

